# Dble garage - 2 doors to 1 door conversion?



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

We are in the process of buying a house with a double garage that has 2 single doors with a centre brick pillar. Original house with a double garage and single door config has now fallen thru. :wall:

Has anyone recently had this set up converted to a single door by removing the centre pillar, RSJ installed and 2 doors replace by 1 door?

If so, what is the approx cost in total.

Also, any recommendations for a door manufacturer for the single door option.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

it will depend on whether the roof is simple rafters (with a big beams between the gables) or roof trusses. This will determine if you need to support the whole roof or simply the brick above the doors.

as for door, sure there are many manufacturers out there - one thing i would always recommend is an insulated door if you are planning on working in there in the winter.

cant help with price though


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a double sectional door fitted recently, insulated, electric. Budget £2.5k for that


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Perfectly do-able, cost wise, could end up mounting up pretty quickly.

Probably need engineering drawings approved by your local council so as to ensure the RSJ is correctly spec'd and supported.

Is it not more viable to get the doors changed to internally mounted so as to provide some extra width to the openings?

I've looked at this exact thing previously but it going to end up so much hassle and cost I went with two new internally mounted sectional doors from Hormann, insulated 40mm.

Think I was in the region of £2600 fully fitted for the both of them.

Also I now prefer the two doors as you can keep one closed when doing stuff out of the other one reducing the amount of stuff prying eyes can see.

John


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I put in a Horman sectional door on my last garage. I went for the thickest insulation as there was a room above the garage. I can highly recommend Horman doors.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

John-R- said:


> Perfectly do-able, cost wise, could end up mounting up pretty quickly.
> 
> Probably need engineering drawings approved by your local council so as to ensure the RSJ is correctly spec'd and supported.
> 
> ...


Can definitely see the appeal of this and keeping the 2 doors.

I know I'm considering swapping our door (single, but wide) for a split 1/3 2/3 door to make it easier to get in and out and for the reason of keeping prying eyes out...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys but yet again, getting real naffed off with it all now, this house is also no go as we offered the asking which was accepted but then the seller kept the viewings going and somebody offered 10k more FFS!

We've sold, no chain, perfect to complete within 6wks and the seller has accepted an offer from somebody in a chain.

Complete kn0b which we already knew as he lives on our estate. Told us he wanted a quick sale at asking which we agreed and then he screws us over.

Not happy so I'm buying a super soaker water cannon that kids use and filling it with oil based gloss paint in order to give his house some added character :devil:

Rant over.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Isn't that gazumping and wasn't that outlawed ages ago now?

No principles is there? Shake of the hand I will buy at asking job done.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Isn't that gazumping and wasn't that outlawed ages ago now?
> 
> No principles is there? Shake of the hand I will buy at asking job done.


Agreed in word means nothing at all I'm afraid Andy.

He wanted a bidding war so we told him to do one.

He lives about 50yds away from us, it's a cul-de-sac but I've never met him in 6yrs, no doubt I'll see his mug every other day now.

Needless to say, I'm backwards in coming forwards so I'll tell him in no uncertain terms that he's a messer in the true sense of the word.

Fingers crossed, the chain breaks down somewhere.

He actually runs the estate maintenance contracts we all pay into on the estate and it's taken us weeks to get him to send paperwork off to our solicitor so our sale could proceed.

When we viewed his house this week it was with gritted teeth and false smiles from me and the boss as we walked round it.

Ah well, 1st world problems as they say.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What I was going to say is those two RSJ will be of a size maybe not big enough to convert to a single span. You would then have to modify the outside supports to accept a stronger single RSJ. Clearly needs a structural guy who knows how to calculate requirements.

I hope you can find the right place, better place soon. Good luck with your search.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Annoyed for you mate, that’s rotten luck.

We got to day before exchange years back and our buyers pulled out as their investments weren’t worth as much as they thought.

Lost the onwards purchase and had sunk money into a structural survey, mortgage reservation fees etc.

Funny how it worked out in the end, we bought 2 doors down on the opposite side of the road. Nicer house and couldn’t have afforded at the time of original sale.

Won’t feel like it now but these things happen for a reason, right one will come along.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Annoyed for you mate, that's rotten luck.
> 
> We got to day before exchange years back and our buyers pulled out as their investments weren't worth as much as they thought.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike.

Yeah, our solicitor said the same thing, things happen for a reason.

Today, another messer, booked to view a nice barn conversion at 1pm, estate agent rang back a hour or so later saying can we make it 1.30pm instead, agreed to that.

Went to look/drive by another property en-route to the 1.30pm appt to get a call again saying sorry, can you make it 2.15pm now!!!

I said we were only 15mins away at another property and weren't hanging about for another 1hr.

The market is, unfortunately, very very messy at the moment so we've little to no interest in sellers who want to call the shots as and when they like it.

Agent rang me back later and said the seller will be about Sun for 1hr only so we've told him to forget it, if the seller can't be arsed, neither can we.

I said to him 'no wonder it's been on sale since July with a seller with such a crap attitude towards gaining a 485k sale'.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Should be a register of clowns who mess around in these situations, stressful enough as it is.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear about this mate - properly rubbish thing to happen / to do. 

Think Scotland have it sorted out with buying / selling...


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Sorry to hear about this mate - properly rubbish thing to happen / to do.
> 
> Think Scotland have it sorted out with buying / selling...


What's the difference in Scotland?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I believe it is your word is your bond.


----------

